# Breeds



## Izzy1993 (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't know if this is the correct place to put this, but it is about breeds! 

I had a very special cat and I wasn't sure if she was a Russian Blue, or something else! Please help. Here are some pictures of her:




















Thank you!! :blackcat


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

If your cat doesn't have a registered pedigree, then it is a domestic short hair (DSH).
A Russian blue is always solid blue, whit no white markings (or any other markings).

Your cat is blue and white.


----------

